# Shopping here or there?



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

Does anyone know if it is cheaper to fill up with shopping in the U.K. or leave it till we get to the continent.I do like shopping in continental supermarkets, but when we went in August this year I thought the prices were going up considerably, and as the £ is still going down the thought occurred to me somebody in France or Spain might be able to advise.
Thank you
Sylv


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi,

Somethings are cheaper in the UK and others cheaper in France.

Typically English items like bacon, sausages (English ones), cereals (cornflakes), prepacked sliced meats etc. are cheaper in the UK. I also prefer the taste of English milk.

LPG is much, much cheaper in England about £0.54 to 0.76€. In France diesel ranges between 1.039€ (supermarkets) and 1.34€ (autoroutes) per litre. Can't tell you about petrol as I haven't bought any yet.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'd shop in France rather than taking it all from UK only because there are interesting foods and different flavours. In October this year we felt that UK and French shopping bills were about the same. I even checked my last Carrefour bill and my first Tesco bill and there was hardly anything in it for the common everyday items.

The only saving we did make buying in France was on wines. For what we normally spend per bottle in UK we could get a significantly better quality wine in France. This was no longer true of spirits.

We no longer come back laden with goodies !

G


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

We arrived back yesterday from a Spain / France trip..
General shopping we found that there is now not much difference to UK especially with the poor exchange rate.. As already stated some bits cheaper but some more expensive.. Take the british items you like and just stock up with rest on route..
We even bought back very little beer !!!!!!
Spain is still the best for ****, spirits and diesel.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Would you want to take the extra wait and burn up more expensive English Fuel?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

tonka said:


> We even bought back very little beer !!!!!!


 8O 8O 8O I suppose it depends on what beer you drink, but for me, there is nowhere in the UK, where I can buy 24 x 500ml cans of Tanglefoot, Speckled Hen and Leffe, at the prices I pay at Citie Europe. I have seen the same size slabs of Stella Artois, going really cheap on the ferry, but sadly, not for me. :wink:

LPG/GPL in France is the dearest we have ever purchased. 50p - 60p per litre here in the UK.

Rita stocks up with chicken breasts and thighs before we go, as they are expensive in France. TBH, the only foodstuffs we buy there are things like bread and milk, butter, marmalade, Liptons tea bags, etc. But then again, we are never away for more than three weeks, before we have to come back.   

BTW, I wasn't aware that "English" cornflakes (American), and "English" diesel, was of better quality than from anywhere else in the UK. Bacon and sausages??? Most certainly. :wink: :wink: :wink:

Jock.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I would always ensure my whisky gin (I'm particular about brand) tonic (likewise) and marmite was packed. Doreen would ensure that we had a few meals in the fridge and some UK style chocolate (yes I know  ). Otherwise foreign food is a must and if there is something you like but cannot get abroad well hey that's part of the experience isn't it? I'm just as likely to get lost in an unfamiliar Tesco as in the largest Kaufhalle or Carrefour.


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the advice Guys, I guess it's much the same as August then, as long as I have got my Martell & Kev his G & T we should be O.K. 2 weeks today & we are off. :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Shopping*

Stella is currently £5.99 per case of 24 x 250 ml bottles in Calais.

St Omer beer is £3.95 for 24 x 25 bottles.

Russell


----------

